# How much fund needs to show



## sweetmaanu (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi every one,

I am looking for PhD in New Zealand.

As an Indian citizen home much money I need to show to get visa ?

I have spouse and my 1 old child also applying dependent visa at the same time 

does anybody know how much money I need to show altogether as living cost 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sweetmaanu said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> I am looking for PhD in New Zealand.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Have a look at this link first and navigate through the whole study in NZ topic.

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/study/canistudyinnewzealand/whatisrequired/

I assume the course will be full time in excess of 9 months study therefore you will need to show you have or have access to a minimum of $15000 per year of the course to support yourself (less any prepaid expenses).

Also, I don't see how your spouse and child can apply for a dependent visa ?
They would only be able to do this if you we're an NZ citizen or NZ resident as you must support them in their visa application.
They would have to secure their own visas to join you in NZ.

Regards,


----------



## sweetmaanu (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you very much for your reply. I would like to send application for my wife at the same time of mine.

I could find anywhere show much money extra I need to show for her


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sweetmaanu said:


> Thank you very much for your reply. I would like to send application for my wife at the same time of mine.
> 
> I could find anywhere show much money extra I need to show for her


You can't find any reference to extra money because you are not allowed to bring anyone else on a study visa.
They are only intended for you alone, therefore that is why there is only a mention of the funds you have to show to cover your costs.

Your wife and child would have to apply for their own visas and show funds representative of those visas if minimum funds apply to those visas.

What application are you considering for your wife and child ?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

